# My new babies



## Abcynthia (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi guys
I have a deposit down on 2 beauitful Maine Coon babies. They aren't ready until mid/end of January, but the lovely breeder sent me some updated photos. I am so excited and I need to share them with someone (I can't do with family as they are more interested in looking at me like I'm a mad cat lady )

This little blue tortie is called Azure. As we reserved them early enough I have been allowed to give them their registered named so her reg name is Lady Azure.




























This is the little red man. His full name will be Aslan the Lion, but about the house he will be called Aslan




























I'm just far too excited 
Thanks for looking


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

can see why you're so excited!!! What a gorgeous pair of mischief makers :thumbup: My kittens leave at the end of January and it seems very near to me  so I hope the wait for your babies goes quickly


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

Wow they are both gorgeous .I am excited for you I love the name "Aslan the Lion".

Angie x


----------



## MissBethM (Aug 25, 2010)

Ahhhhh I'm tres jealous, they are stunning :001_wub: 
I bet you can't wait to bring them home!


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

They're absolutely gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

what beautiful Coonies, love that red boy? beautiful who is the breeder


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

stunning! i love reds   the girl is gorge to!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

are they from white fox maine coons?


----------



## Abcynthia (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes they are DK


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

thought I recognised the pics  congratulations


----------



## Abcynthia (Sep 12, 2010)

lol I thought you were going to tell me something sinister there DK 

I cannot wait to pick them up


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Beautiful little furbabies :001_wub:


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

are there gorgeous 


i want a grey kitten


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Abcynthia said:


> lol I thought you were going to tell me something sinister there DK
> 
> I cannot wait to pick them up


Terrible kittens my advise is to buy a big crate & make it comfortable then lock yourself in it  :lol:

We are getting a red boy to from the same litter :thumbup: roll on January


----------



## Abcynthia (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh it is good to know someone is waiting with us!
I was initially just wanting a red boy, but my partner was complaining that he didn't want a red one 
Then I saw her blue tortie and thought it was my opportunity to ask nicely for 2


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

OMG, they are seriously gorgeous kittens 
Please put Arslan in a box and send him to me, I have a big soft spot for all reds


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

dougal22 said:


> OMG, they are seriously gorgeous kittens
> Please put Arslan in a box and send him to me, I have a big soft spot for all reds


We will both have red boys then,cos Meeko's Bro Louie is planning to send his red babypawz up here for a while,:sneaky2:If he can slide it past the baldytwolegs.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Congrats they're seriously cute kittens :001_wub:. They look like little trouble makers though


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

omg just love Aslan  They are gorgeous!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Abcynthia said:


> Oh it is good to know someone is waiting with us!
> I was initially just wanting a red boy, but my partner was complaining that he didn't want a red one
> Then I saw her blue tortie and thought it was my opportunity to ask nicely for 2


She is a little stunner :thumbup: so is your boy  it will be nice to see them all grow up.



buffie said:


> We will both have red boys then,cos Meeko's Bro Louie is planning to send his red babypawz up here for a while,:sneaky2:If he can slide it past the baldytwolegs.


Louie will be on his way to yours if he does'nt get his pants in out of the rain soon  :lol: You've got all this to come Abcynthia have you had MC's before?


----------



## Abcynthia (Sep 12, 2010)

I have 2 Ragdolls, 1 Siamese and a boy that is a Maine Coon x Ragdoll. I won't go in to all the details as it is a very long winded story, but I adopted him and his mum at the same time (she is of course one of the Ragdolls). He looks nothing like a raggie. He is a classic tabby and is MASSIVE. His mum is big for a ragdoll female and apparently his dad (the MC) was something like a stone and a half. He is also the craziest of the bunch!

I have read the stories about Louie! I love big cats, but most of all I love big long haired cats. My favourite thing about Maine Coons is their tail, which Diego (My cross boy) has inherited! These are to be my last cats for a long time so I wanted to pick a breed I really loved and as much as I love my raggies I thought a Maine Coon ( or 2 ) would be a little different.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Abcynthia said:


> I have 2 Ragdolls, 1 Siamese and a boy that is a Maine Coon x Ragdoll. I won't go in to all the details as it is a very long winded story, but I adopted him and his mum at the same time (she is of course one of the Ragdolls). He looks nothing like a raggie. He is a classic tabby and is MASSIVE. His mum is big for a ragdoll female and apparently his dad (the MC) was something like a stone and a half. He is also the craziest of the bunch!
> 
> I have read the stories about Louie! I love big cats, but most of all I love big long haired cats. My favourite thing about Maine Coons is their tail, which Diego (My cross boy) has inherited! These are to be my last cats for a long time so I wanted to pick a breed I really loved and as much as I love my raggies I thought a Maine Coon ( or 2 ) would be a little different.


Well if all Whitefox kittens turn out like Louie you will have two very large furry critters :thumbup: :scared: I did'nt think of it like that before :eek6: 2 Louies :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

